# East Cape Fury review...



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought you guys might like to read this review I'm doing about the new East Cape Fury poling skiff.

I got out on the boat with Capt. Scott Null for a day and put the Fury through the paces. I own a Beavertail so I've spent my fair share of butt time in a skiff, and this new Fury is a sweet friggin' sled. I think the coolest part of it is the raised console. I've never been in a skiff that had a console this high, and it's a completely different experience.

Part 1 is up today. I'm already working on part 2 for tomorrow.

http://www.earthsports.com/m/news/view/Facing-the-Fury-A-Day-in-East-Cape-s-New-Sled

A few pics for ya'...


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats cool man. I've been seeing these "florida-style" skiffs in Texas waters a little more in the last year or so. Are they beginning to gain popularity here? If so why do you think? Shallow water performance, fuel efficiency, just a new approach??
I'm becoming more of a back lakes/skinny water kinda guy and one of these might be my next rig in the future.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Saw this boat last night and I'm thoroughly impressed. Well thought-out and designed boat.



Rippin_drag said:


> Thats cool man. I've been seeing these "florida-style" skiffs in Texas waters a little more in the last year or so. Are they beginning to gain popularity here? If so why do you think? Shallow water performance, fuel efficiency, just a new approach??
> I'm becoming more of a back lakes/skinny water kinda guy and one of these might be my next rig in the future.


They're starting to catch on here in Texas for a number of reasons many of which you named. There might be shallower running and smoother riding boats but not many boats are as stealthy or float as shallow as a skiff. A skiff is a good boat if you spend a majority of your time in the back lakes. My first boat is going to be a skiff and East Cape is definitely on the short list of boats I'm considering.

BTW, great photos.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Man.

Beautiful boat - beautiful pics.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Very nice skiff! I like the trend that boat manufacturers and aluminum shops are going toward with the powder coated aluminum. NewWater had one at the San Antonio boat show with the pc aluminum with a little curve to it instead of right angles everywhere. Great review too, I can't wait for part 2!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I saw it at the A&P CCA Banquett and I must say that is a beautiful skiff


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'm loving the PC aluminum. Cleans up really easy. I also do a good bit of photography and you don't get the glare the way you do with bare aluminum.

The guys at East Cape are great to work with and they can do just about any custom thing you want done. I wanted a bigger gas tank...done. I wanted the mini-tower console...done. Custom color...no problem. They build them one at a time and have their own aluminum shop on premises.

This is my third Florida style poling skiff so I knew exactly what I wanted and they put it all together for me. Couldn't be happier.

Here's a quick video that shows all the details on the build.

http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/grey-fury-flats-tower-with-60-etec


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

chicapesca said:


> Very nice skiff! I like the trend that boat manufacturers and aluminum shops are going toward with the powder coated aluminum. NewWater had one at the San Antonio boat show with the pc aluminum with a little curve to it instead of right angles everywhere. Great review too, I can't wait for part 2!


The powder coating is definitely a nice touch. It adds a finished feel to the whole rig.


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweet ride. How does it handle the chop?


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Eats up the chop a lot better than any other true poling skiff I've run. The second day I had it we ran the beachfront out of Panama City to go play with the tarpon. It was slick on the way out, but by 2pm there was a sloppy chop with 10-15mph onshore winds. We ran through it just fine with very little spray. We hit the jetties and it was totally jacked up. I figured we'd take at least one good one over the bow. I know my past skiffs would have. This one rode through it all like a champ.

The built in spray rails really knock down the splash. Here's a few pics I took in that beautiful Florida water. Tarpon had lockjaw so I went swimming. You can see the huge spray rails.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

What I like about this style of boats is they are easy on gas and I do not have to have a f250 to move it around. Nice boat indeed.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Yep, that lil 60 E-Tec pushes it to the mid/upper 30s with a full load, plenty fast enough for me in this size boat. But the real bonus is that I filled her up four trips ago and still have half a tank of gas. I don't run around as much as I pole or use the trolling motor, but I'm averaging about 3 gallons per trip. Once I get the GPS set up I'll take a look at the fuel mileage, but just guessing it appears to be at least 7-8 mpg, probably more.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Part 2 of the review is up!

http://www.earthsports.com/m/news/view/A-Fierce-Fishing-Machine-ECC-Fury-Review-Part-2


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very NICE!!, thought I had the only tower EC on West Bay...congrats! If I remember, the Fury was supposed to have a deck thats identical to the Lostmen. BTW, thats Lower Keys backcountry and not Galveston


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Where does angler #2 sit? Didn't see the cushioned seat at the transom......


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Put your PFD on captain, other than that, I would own one. If you don't mind, price?


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Miles2Fish said:


> Where does angler #2 sit? Didn't see the cushioned seat at the transom......


We didn't have it on, Miles. I just stood on the back deck and held onto the poling platform.

You're right, though. Usually there's a cushion that'd go right behind the console on the back deck.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

redfish203 said:


> BTW, thats Lower Keys backcountry and not Galveston


Ya' don't say? I coulda' swore that was Trinity. :rotfl:


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Redfish203, we saw you running the ICW today. Good looking boat!


----------



## flatsfisher83 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice looking boat! Before I got my Banshee Extreme I was really looking into one of these. Should provide you plenty of fishing fun for years to come. If you make it down to Corpus Christi anytime soon, hit me up.

On the other side, I definitely see these Florida-style boats starting to make more of a presence down here. They build them now to where they can handle the chop. Sure the guys in the Majeks with the 250s are going to blast past us with our WOT in the 30s vs their 65-75 but we'll fish skinnier and pass them up when they're stopped at the gas station with a $100 gas bill vs our $10 - 15 for the weekend!!!

Heck of a boat my friend!


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Te.jas.on said:


> Hey Redfish203, we saw you running the ICW today. Good looking boat!


I told my buddy after we passed I thought that was a EC. I wish I coulda gotten a better look but didn't want to risk getting blown back to Freeport! A tough day polin in that cyclone for sure. Next time I'll pull up unless the Captain in on em.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Miles, the rear deck cushion is on the way. There was a mix-up with the lady who does their cushions and she made me one for the wrong boat. Just talked to Kevin and it's on the truck headed to Texas.

Redfish, pull on up and say hello.....so long as I'm not poling a client down a quiet shoreline. That obviously wasn't an issue today. :rotfl:

BTW, if anybody wants to get a firsthand look at the boat I'll have it up at FTU all day tomorrow during the kid fishing event. I've got a seminar to do, but other than that I'll be outside hanging around the boat.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Put your PFD on captain, other than that, I would own one. If you don't mind, price?


With all of the custom extras it would run around 33K. You can get a more basic model for quite a bit less.


----------

